# Looking For Sikhs In Israel



## akiva (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi
I've been studying the basics of Sikhism, and am looking for any Sikh contacts in Israel so I can learn more. Does anyone know of any Sikhs here?
Thanks


----------



## Ambarsaria (Apr 20, 2011)

I did a quick Google search and found some Sikh hits in LinkedIn, a Professional networking service as follows,

http://il.linkedin.com/pub/dir/+/Singh

Hope it is of some utility.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## akiva (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 20, 2011)

I found this information. You will have to be nimble to find who they are.

http://www.statemaster.com/encyclopedia/Israel

_
According to the Israel Central Bureau of Statistics, 76.1% of Israelis are Jewish; 16.2% are Muslim; 2.1% are Christian; 1.6% are Druze; and 3.9% unclassified.[62]

Roughly 12% of Israeli Jews defined as haredim (ultra-orthodox religious); an additional 9% are "religious"; 35% consider themselves "traditionalists" (not strictly adhering to Jewish Halakha); and 43% are "secular" (termed "hiloni"). Among the seculars, 53% believe in God. However, 78% of all Israelis participate in a Passover seder.[63] Israelis tend not to align themselves with a movement of Judaism (such as Reform Judaism or Conservative Judaism) but instead tend to define their religious affiliation by degree of their religious practice.

Among Arab Israelis, 82.6% were Muslim, 8.8% were Christian and 8.4% were Druze. There is also a small community of Ahmadi Muslims in the country.[64] Tiny communities of Ismaili Muslims, Hindus, and Sikhs also live in Israel, but to date they are not sizable enough for any Mandirs, Gurudwaras, or Ismaili Mosques to have yet built.

There are fourteen diverse Buddhist groups are presently active in Israel, catering to Israeli Jubus as well as a tiny number of Vietnamese Buddhists who came to Israel as refugees from the crisis in their homeland and were granted citizenship.[65] The Bahá'í world centre, which includes the Universal House of Justice, is situated in Haifa and attracts pilgrimage from all over the world.[66] Apart from a few hundred staff, Bahá'ís do not live in Isra_el.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 20, 2011)

The statemaster article seems to be wrong. Look at what I found! Not a lot of detail, but a start. 





> To Aryeh Leib: There are two gurdwaras in Israel - in Tel Aviv and Eilat. Off the top of my head, I cannot remember the addresses, but I have been there. ....In the Gaza strip at an old commonwealth graveyard, Sikh headstones are still visible from WW1. Towards the Shaeba Farms, you will almost always see Sikh troops with the UN force there.



http://www.sikhchic.com/travel/an_oasis_in_every_wilderness


----------



## akiva (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you very much for the links


----------

